# My 37 gallon



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Bought this with a stand and lights for $20. The catch it has a crack on the back pane, this dry fitting the false bottom


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

This how im doing my waterfall, if it needs maintenace or breaks I can pull it out


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

And a fts and over top shot, great stuff is cured, filled in some gaps and added texture to the stream with brown silicone, after it sets ill get to the silicone/peat part


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

looking good so far. needs more GS foam 
as for the waterfall im doing something similar to mine. I might have to steal your idea lol


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

also you should add an underwater submersible heater to keep the water temp @ 78 degrees so whatever you put in there doesnt freeze to death during the winter


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

After the silicone peat mix I think itll look good, go ahead and steal my idea, thats why I posted it, after reading bout all these non reachable waterfalls I had to cone up with something, also the heater is a must, my house stays st 67ish


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

looking good Ed, I love the easy access waterfall as we all know they need a little love now & then.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

looks good so far. subscribing to follow this build. 
ADAM


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

heres how mine is coming out


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking good, if you are using the same filter as me make sure it touches the bottom of the tank

I ran into a small problem from shrinkage, but im thinking ill just silicone it on top and itll be fine and still easy to get to

http://static.photobucket.com/playe.../Mobile Uploads/video-2011-11-17-07-33-13.mp4


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Is my vidwo not working for you guys? Heres a pic of the gap in filter and foam


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

the video didnt work.....


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

My girlfriend says it looks like poo....


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

poo....LOL wait till she see's it done and planted & she will say that's some cool poo


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Not a fan of grout! It started turning back to powder, so I just used the clear silicome over it anyway, I take some pics when its dry


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a few touch ups to do but heres what its mostly going to look like


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Im going ti let it dry for a day or two and then do touch ups, I have question though, can I do touch ups with clear silicone? Just dont want to have to buy another brown tube.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a tube of black you could have for $2.50 (got it on sale)


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

That would work other than the fact I want to get the plants from you when I come down there, want my tank cured and running for a week or two first, thank you though, cant wait to see your frogs and vivariums


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Small update, did my touch ups and siliconed the filter so froggys dont slip behind it.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

awesome ! your frogs will be smiling  oh yeah frogs can't smile... oh well they will be very contented with your water feature !!


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Fts, small "leak" on the left of water feature, thinking moss there
















End of river


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Opinions on wood please


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Edhurl said:


> Opinions on wood please


looks good like that. it gives it a bridge look over the river.

kinda like this without the railings lol









add some spanish hanging moss and let it hang and grow over on the river. maybe some bacopa at the end of the river and some duckweed


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

also maybe add some fine pebbles to the river, giving it more of a natural look


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Just got back from bristles


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Im thinking bout xing out the river, the substrate on either side is getting soaked and I am pretty sure the plants wont like it. Probably just make the substrate thicker and cover the river and use the spot for the waterfall as a pot. Please give some opinions


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

It would give the frogs more space and allow for a couple more plants...can't see any negatives about that. Maybe leave the right corner as a small pond?


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking, pond defniatly staying


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

can you throttle back the pump ?


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Thought about wiring in a dimmer switch, but then thought about your tanks substrate thickness and ground area and started thinking that it would be better for the plants and frogs to just x it. Ill wait until i can do my in wall tank for a river


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

or possibly build up the banks so there is less splash over


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Maybe I can silicone it a lil higher and still make it look good


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I just finished my first waterfall build as well, and am having the same problem. The substrate around it is always pretty saturated... Anyone have any good ideas on how to keep it dry?


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Will silicone stick to silicone?


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Went with my dimmer idea, didnt want to dry out tank to silicone more, it works alot better, river banks are lil wet, but its all good, need a place for moss! Also put 2 17 watt 5000k spirals in place of the old 24" t12, I think its alot brighter


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

That's a sweet idea to control the pump output with a dimmer, it's looking really good !


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wont the dimmer switch mess up the pump? Like for lack of electricity? Im having the same issue lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Motor sounds fine, it makes a clicking noise if its down to low, I have it set just above that


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Got a vid of it on full power and with the dimmer?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Does the dimmer work well? I'm thinking about using one on my waterfall setup.


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Ill try to get a video and yes, I think it works well. Im not sure how it will work with other pumps though, if you look in the beggining of my thread youll see its an in tank turtle type filter.


----------



## Ryno202 (Mar 17, 2011)

what is that plant in the front corner?


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

This one? Im not sure, got it from bristles maybe he knows or someone can id it for you


----------



## Ryno202 (Mar 17, 2011)

this one. (maaay or may not be the same...)


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Ah, that one is a type of pothos


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Small update, my moss loves being by the waterfall


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

looking good, how are the rest of your plants doing? any signs of growth ?


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Most are doing well, couple, didnt like my spot I put them, so they got moved, im most excited bout the moss and that darker green vine you gave me


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Love this stuff








And a couple more


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

looking good Ed, not too many folks have Hydrocoytle verticillata growing in their vivs


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

i think a brom makes a huge difference


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the location in relation to the other plants how did you mount it...glue ?


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Just stuck it into the gs, thanx for it


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

What's that plant\vine on the very right corner of the viv?

It looks really cool


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

I believe the common name is watermelon vine, idk the actual name, I love it and have seen it in some vivariums climbing the glass, looks really cool


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

looks really good ed


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

startin 75 gal 360degree look lots of drift wood


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Froggyplush said:


> looks really good ed


Thanx, maybe someday bristles will introduce us...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

brinkerh420 said:


> What's that plant\vine on the very right corner of the viv?
> 
> It looks really cool





Edhurl said:


> I believe the common name is watermelon vine, idk the actual name, I love it and have seen it in some vivariums climbing the glass, looks really cool


Pellonia Pulchra


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks doug


----------



## CALBerkGuy (Sep 12, 2010)

so far so good. keep up the good work


----------



## thickpotpies27 (Nov 9, 2011)

Is that metal egg crate and if so where do you get it


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

thickpotpies27 said:


> Is that metal egg crate and if so where do you get it


Its plastic, got it menards


Heres an update, I added gravel


----------



## Loui1203 (Sep 29, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

They seem to be settling in & getting the lay of the land. Are they eating ?


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Ill see tonight, threw some flies in last night but they were more interested in exploring


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

Ate like lil pigs....


----------

